

Data Scientists: What tooling do you need? We're building. - u8mybrownies

Please Comment with your Wishlist!
======
bjorntve
I would also like to have a simple maven plugin to generate documentation for
JAX-RS API's. The generated API should be easier to customize and extend than
enunciate or swagger.

------
bjorntve
I would like to have a descent cross browser SOAP client. All available soap
clients for unix based systems are buggy and complicated to use (requires
knowledge of XML and XSD)

~~~
skram
In my experience, the best browser plugins are not cross-browser so I would
highly suggest you look at something specialized for something like Chrome or
Firefox. Last time I had to deal with SOAP I just used a Ruby (my programming
language of choice) gem...

------
rsivapr
Hey! Checkout www.datatau.com

It's like Hacker News but for Data Scientists. This question might be more
relevant there.

------
madisonmay
Python 2.7, Scikit-learn, a few gb of ram, and a nice gpu.

